# New roof, help please



## brasilmom (Mar 28, 2009)

We will need to get our roof redone. A small part of the roof cover our sunroom and last winter it leaked. Since the main area of the roof have only about 4 years left on it, we figure we would get it all done. Now, this is something we never did as we moved and did not live in a house enough.

Anyway, as we get quotes, what are some pointers/questions to bring up? Are gutters always replaced completely in a new roof? As for the felt, what is the best recommended? Are there crucial questions/answers that would be a big red flag?

Thank you for any help you may be able to provide. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 29, 2009)

The best thing you can do it compare apples to apples. Getting the best price at this part of the game is a no-no. A roof is one of the most important parts of the building, if it leaks, damage is sometimes not seen for years and the costs to fix are high.
Find a reputable company who has references of other jobs where you can talk to the other happy customers. Make sure they have liability and Workman's comp insurance and let them give you a copy. Ask for a 5 year warranty to sell the job, any roofer worth their salt will know this is not an issue.
Go with ice and water shield in any valleys and at the bottom 3 foot edge of the roof. Make sure everything laps over each other as you watch the job being done. Kind of like you don't tuck your raincoat into your pants theory.
#30 lb felt paper everywhere else. Try to spring for copper flashings , they will last the longest.
Gutters should be repaired and rehung if possible, only if their condition is OK.
Now is the time to run a bigger downspout also.
Make sure you have proper ventilation for the attic spaces, now is the time to ask them about continuous soffit vents and ridge vents. A really good roofer will show you pamphlets and maybe even a computer generated explanation of what these things are. Ask on the phone for examples of what they will be presenting, not only material samples, but how the roof system works.
Hope this helps you to find a really good one.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 29, 2009)

here is a link to a reputable organization for roofing contractors. They also have an evaluation sheet for hiring a contractor. 
Residential Roofing Contractor Qualification Form | NRCA National Roofing Contractors Association
Tell us how you make out.


----------



## travelover (Mar 29, 2009)

Also if the slope on your sun room roof is flatter than the rest of the roof you may need to have an ice damming membrane installed over the whole sun room under the shingles. 

Ask any potential roofer why it leaked so you fix that problem when the roof is redone.


----------



## brasilmom (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up. I had one guy give me a quote but his whole attitude was so unprofessional that I will pass. I am waiting on one quote and also another roof to come over. The link given was really very informative, so thanks for that.

Be well

Miriam


----------



## brasilmom (Apr 7, 2009)

We got one of the quotes, and the price got me chocking. Anyway, I figure I would run by you guys to ask for thoughts about the quote. Also, as for the leaking part it is a 2 fold problem. The roof had skylights, which was removed and the roof was shingled. The slope is not enough for that, so it sagged and therefore it got a  leak. 

The quote looks like covers it all. Gutters, new ridge vent, removal of nails, ice and water shield (6ft), metal edge detail to gutters, felt paper (15#), lead flashings, new vents where necessary (what is that???), clad metal "w" valleys, 30 year GAF/ELK dimensional shingles, new deck for the ridge vents, metal chimney flashing including a metal saddle behind it, furnish and mechanically install new 1/2" wood fiberboard installation over low sloped area (can anyone educate me a bit more on this?) .060mil EPDM rubber membrane set in bonding adhesive over low slope area, metal edge to perimeter of new rubber membrane, seamless gutter and 3"x4" downspounts, clean up.

How does that sound? Thought?

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 7, 2009)

Ask to see the referral jobs and ask previous owners questions.
Sounds like you are on your way to a new roof. I agree with the low slope roof being rubber and increasing any venting is always good. Most of all, if you have questions about what something is, you really need to ask your roofer for pictures, explinations and answers to your questions. 
Good luck.


----------



## brasilmom (Apr 15, 2009)

Another question: what is the difference between deck armor and felt? Which is best? For all what is worth we are in WI so our winters are long, harsh, and dreadful.

Thanks.

Miriam


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 15, 2009)

Deck armor is just Ice and water membrane. It is a plastic rubber self sealing roof membrane. They have different types. Some with granulars on them and then there is Grace ice and water sheild. I call it human fly paper since it sticks to you and everything else possible and never comes off. http://www.graceathome.com/pages/roofingprod.htm
Felt paper is just tar paper. A tar resin paper that is installed under the shingles in case they blow off or spring a leak. It is a good saftey measure for any roof. It comes in 15 or 30# size. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_paper
Ice and water needs to be at the lower 3 feet of the roof and in valleys. The paper goes everywhere else.
Hope this helps. 
If I missed something someone will be by.


----------

